# Enanthate or Cypionate?



## Jonjon (Aug 3, 2021)

I’ve always used Cypionate, except for one time I bought some enanthate. It was made by Balkan and it gave me the worst pip, like I was afraid I had a bad infection and was still contemplating going to the dr a week later. Surely that was more the product being garbage than the ester, right???

Any of you guys notice any difference between the two? Just wondering if I should give enanthate another shot… and if there’s any reason at all to do so


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

never noticed a difference


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2021)

PZT said:


> never noticed a difference


x2


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

Basically the same. Use whichever you like.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 3, 2021)

Ok thanks guys that’s all I needed to hear. I’ll stick with cyp…


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2021)

No difference IME. Like ye said, PIP wouldn't be a function of the ester. 

Ye want PIP, try Test Prop sometime.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 3, 2021)

I heard prop is awful

Seriously though, that Balkan felt like I had a gremlin in my delt… I fearing the worst.


----------



## Dunamis (Dec 3, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I heard prop is awful
> 
> Seriously though, that Balkan felt like I had a gremlin in my delt… I fearing the worst.


Depends on the brand. No PIP here


----------

